# HR2x and R22 0x0290 - Early Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. It appears that 0x290 has been made available for download today at around 3:30pm PT

We'll have the release notes available shortly ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm still waiting for official confirmation, but some folks are getting 0x290 and some folks are not ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. It's been confirmed that 0x290 is coming your way (if you don't already have it) .. This thread will be used for early discussion but will be replaced later tonight or tomorrow with a more permanent thread.

Official release notes for this version will be coming in the next few hours as well.

*PLEASE NOTE*

We purposely do NOT have an issues thread open at this time. Issues can be reported again in a few hours after the current storm has passed. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

Firmware 0x290 downloaded to my two HR-20 DVR's at 6:45pm CDT.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Doug,

Why are they doing this during prime viewing hours?


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

My 0x290 download just finished and all seems to be well. I saw a few notes from D* about the upgrade, but look forward to the full release notes.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Got it at 7:25pm CT in Minnesota.


----------



## mrowl (Aug 30, 2007)

got it at 7:00pm CST in Dallas


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I also wondered why the heck this is coming down at 8PM Eastern. Not a great time.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Agee not a great time, but better than during prime time! Let's just hope it doesn't screw up anyone TODO LIST for tonite as it rebuilds the GUIDE data. /steve


----------



## phipsi571 (Jun 10, 2006)

I just downloaded the new software, the local stations are in 480p, not in 720p or 1080i.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

THis is starting to HACK me off big time. Now I have to try and watch HOUSE online. Both my HR20's locked up tonight.


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

Can I assume the NR 0x290 is the same as the CE 0x290?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

V'ger;1848267 said:


> Can I assume the NR 0x290 is the same as the CE 0x290?


Yes they are the same. If there was any change to the software the version number would be different.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Just out of curiousity... these releases are normally staggered. Why was this one pushed out (seemingly) instantly to everyone at once. I'm used to waiting 10-14 days for an NR after it is initially rolled out to the west coast.

Brian


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

markrubi said:


> THis is starting to HACK me off big time. Now I have to try and watch HOUSE online. Both my HR20's locked up tonight.


Go to this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143153

I will leave the explanations to our experts, but the lockups people experienced today MAY be the reason why 0x290 is being pushed out in prime time.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

It is about time we get a NR


----------



## richardeholder (Dec 7, 2005)

Do we have release notes for 290?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

richardeholder said:


> Do we have release notes for 290?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143221


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is anybody else seeing the searching for signal prompt on some of the channels from the 101 satellite? My signal strengths are all in the 90's on 101, yet I am getting this prompt.


----------



## TahoeTeal (May 9, 2007)

Received 290 on both DVR's this afternoon. Still can't get the system to allow the 1080p selection on my 1080p Panny.


----------



## TahoeTeal (May 9, 2007)

aramus8 said:


> Is anybody else seeing the searching for signal prompt on some of the channels from the 101 satellite? My signal strengths are all in the 90's on 101, yet I am getting this prompt.


I was getting that just before I received the 290 software. Everything is good now.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

My HR20-100 was locked up around 6 p.m. mountain time and I couldn't get it to boot for anything. I finally disconnected my external hard drive and it booted fine. It kept prompting me for the software download but I didn't do it. At 6:30 I reconnected the external drive and rebooted and it downloaded 290 and it's now rebooting about 35 minutes later. We'll see how it looks when it comes up.


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

HR20-100 downloaded it about an hour ago. It seems to work A-OK.

HR22-100 still at 0x255. I have a feeling it will be at 290 by morning....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1848274 said:


> Yes they are the same. If there was any change to the software the version number would be different.


I don't know about that, Michael.

I have 2 R15-300's. One gets the lastest CE every time. One is left on the National Release.

Now, both of them are on the same VERSION NUMBER since the last CE was distributed as a National Release.

HOW COME THEY GET DIFFERENT SHOWCASE DOWNLOADS?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I just got a call from my daughter and both of her boxes are in the process of getting the new software. They both hung after receioving guide data with black screens. Sh RBRed them and both are in the process of rebooting for the third time.

Bob

Update
One of her boxes is working correctly, the other has booted, but has lost the locals. She doesn't have her account activated on line, so she can't send herself a reset. She is on hold with DTV to reset that one HR21.


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

After the initial download on my HR20-700 everything seemed fine. After turning everything off and later trying to turn everything back on the TV doesn't display anything. It appears the box is stuck trying to negotiate the HDMI. The HR20 480p light is on and the 1080i light is blinking on an off. The TV is a Sharp Aguos 32" something.

Anyone experience this?


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Downloaded the update about 30 minutes ago. The biggest improvement ive noticed so far is that my 99c and 103c numbers have all jumped into the late 80's to early/mid 90's. Nothing negative to report so far.


----------



## aeffen (Aug 4, 2005)

I just got 290 after forcing a reboot when my hr20-700 froze. Now all of a sudden I get 771 on all OTA channels. Not only that but 1080p resolution choice tells me that my Sony KDS60A3000 doesn't support 1080P when in fact i does


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

aeffen said:


> I just got 290 after forcing a reboot when my hr20-700 froze. Now all of a sudden I get 771 on all OTA channels. Not only that but 1080p resolution choice tells me that my Sony KDS60A3000 doesn't support 1080P when in fact i does


Try rerunning your OTA setup...

Yes, your TV does support it... (I have the same TV)... but for some reason, the HR2x doesn't think that it does... When you try to enable it, just hit the "Info" button...


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I experienced today in two separate sessions; at 3:15 PM CT, all three of my DVRs rebooted in a synchronous dance, no problem re-booting. At 8:00PM CT one of my DVRs received 290, the others already had it. So the only suffering I had was interrupted viewing (so far).


----------



## Deezul (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm having a problem showing any resolution above 480p. I have a Mitsubishi 65735 that supports 1080p. I have my HR20-100 set to 1080i, non Native. RES button on the front does nothing, even when I select 720 as an optional output. When I select 1080p to test, it says it is capable, then falls back down to 480p. Not good.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Your TV needs to be able to support 1080P/24 to be able to utilize DirecTV's soon to come 1080P VOD movies. It will not work with 1080P/60.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Deezul said:


> I'm having a problem showing any resolution above 480p. I have a Mitsubishi 65735 that supports 1080p. I have my HR20-100 set to 1080i, non Native. RES button on the front does nothing, even when I select 720 as an optional output. When I select 1080p to test, it says it is capable, then falls back down to 480p. Not good.


For anyone having a resolution issue like this, try redoing your satellite setup...

Here are the steps....

Setup>Parental Fav's & Setup>System Setup>Sat & Ant>Repeat Satellite Setup


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

phipsi571 said:


> I just downloaded the new software, the local stations are in 480p, not in 720p or 1080i.


I can't even watch my locals, the 480p light comes on solid and the 1080i light flashes on an off whenever I tune to any of them. My OTA locals are doing the same plus I get a banner they aren't activated. This NR has f'd my machine over good it appears.

On a side note, the Directv2PC works fine, go figure.


----------



## Deezul (Oct 10, 2006)

Ugh, this is the worst update yet. Reboots, re-configure satellite service to get 1080i back? Never had to do that before.


----------



## z28lt1 (Aug 28, 2007)

I see there are network service ports that can be configured, did I miss these in the previous release? What are they for?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well D* must have reset the receivers and then did the upgrade. Which only makes good sense. Because when my lights came on I waited, but my TVs didn't come on automatically as some people said theirs did. So I turned them on and they were fine, however, I checked and at that time I didn't have the upgrade. But I did get the upgrade later on. I hope this puts an end to the trouble I have been having with my HR20-100. Because ever since there was that 1st remote problem I have had trouble with the game lounge freezing up on the HR20-100. But I have had no problem with the game lounge on my HR21-200.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

The guide seems a bit snappier when I page up and down.


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> For anyone having a resolution issue like this, try redoing your satellite setup...
> 
> Here are the steps....
> 
> Setup>Parental Fav's & Setup>System Setup>Sat & Ant>Repeat Satellite Setup


That did the trick for me.


----------



## Mike_G (Jan 21, 2007)

fornold said:


> After the initial download on my HR20-700 everything seemed fine. After turning everything off and later trying to turn everything back on the TV doesn't display anything. It appears the box is stuck trying to negotiate the HDMI. The HR20 480p light is on and the 1080i light is blinking on an off. The TV is a Sharp Aguos 32" something.
> 
> Anyone experience this?


Yes it took a RBR to fix it. That's 4 resets today:

1. Initial forced reset from DirecTV with no new software
2. 0x290 load and reset - gave me 790 errors on all OTA locals
3. Soft reset (from the setup menu) to try to get the OTAs back resulted in the symptom you describe. I had experimented with the new 1080p setting - which failed - the on screen prompts should really specify only 1080p/24 is supported.
4. RBR to recover the HDMI handshake and OTAs.

Hopefully that fixes it for good - they'll need to roll back the 1080p support if fiddling with the HDMI code has made the handshakes unreliable.

Mike


----------



## aeffen (Aug 4, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> Try rerunning your OTA setup...
> 
> Yes, your TV does support it... (I have the same TV)... but for some reason, the HR2x doesn't think that it does... When you try to enable it, just hit the "Info" button...


I'll try the info button later. I have rerun the ota setup in the hr20 several times but still 771 on all the ota channels. The ota signal meter shows 0 strength, but when i switch to the TV all the channels are there. After waiting 45 minutes for a tech support rep, I was told that they are forcing some more software out tonight because there are ota issues in my (dallas, tX) area.:nono2:


----------



## Deezul (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess I'll try a RBR after some show finish recording...


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

Mike_G said:


> Yes it took a RBR to fix it. That's 4 resets today:
> 
> 1. Initial forced reset from DirecTV with no new software
> 2. 0x290 load and reset - gave me 790 errors on all OTA locals
> ...


I'll try an RBR once my wife's shows are done recording. Let's see if she notices that the TV is hooked up by the generic video out right now. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mjones73 said:


> That did the trick for me.


Awesome!


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

aeffen said:


> I'll try the info button later. I have rerun the ota setup in the hr20 several times but still 771 on all the ota channels. The ota signal meter shows 0 strength, but when i switch to the TV all the channels are there. After waiting 45 minutes for a tech support rep, I was told that they are forcing some more software out tonight because there are ota issues in my (dallas, tX) area.:nono2:


I had the same issue there also, the redoing of the sat setup fixed it.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

HR20-700 was hung up when I got home. Did a RBR and as it was coming back up it started to download the update. Hung up and went to black at about 90%. Waited a while and did a RBR. It is trying again now.

HR20-100 downlaed the update at about 4:45PT. Seems fine so far.


----------



## bobkeenan (Nov 9, 2005)

Its been a while since they did a software update. I think one of the main issues for users of the HR21 is this black screen recording thing. The unit is only about 80% dependable for what I record. 

The fact that they did not fix this leads me to believe that it is not software fixable.

So should I drop Directv? If it were not for this issue I am quite happy with everything else. But this is like the 3rd week in this seasons Hero's that it has botched the recording. I am getting tired of watching this on my computer on the internet.

Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Deezul (Oct 10, 2006)

RBR reset didn't work for me, still getting just 480p, and I've lost my OTA channels as well, with a 750 error. When I try to choose 720p or 1080i, the receiver won't. The 1080i and 720p buttons flash. gonna try a Sat setup, if that doesn't work it means calling D*.

*Update:* Looks like re-running Sat Setup fixed everything, getting 1080i again.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

Has anyone figured out what this is yet?

'New Song Title screen-saver to XM channels'

I just checked the XM channels and everything looks the same on my HR21.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ki4cgs said:


> Has anyone figured out what this is yet?
> 
> 'New Song Title screen-saver to XM channels'
> 
> I just checked the XM channels and everything looks the same on my HR21.


Let it sit on an XM channel for several minutes... when the screen saver kicks on, it will show song info...


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

Came home, turned on TV at 6:15pm (Pacific Time), all locked up (unresponsive to remote or front panel buttons). RBRed (even before checking DBSTalk). Took forever to load info from satellite, but then started downloading software. Rebooted itself after that, and all seems fine.

My ToDo list is still populated, prioritizer seems fine.

This is my first glitch since getting my HR22 a couple weeks ago. Not the best way of handling a glitch, but hopefully this isn't something that occurs normally.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> Let it sit on an XM channel for several minutes... when the screen saver kicks on, it will show song info...


Ah, okay. It just kicked in. :joy:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ki4cgs said:


> Ah, okay. It just kicked in. :joy:


 Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## digger16309 (Sep 21, 2007)

phipsi571 said:


> I just downloaded the new software, the local stations are in 480p, not in 720p or 1080i.


The same thing happened to me, even after 3 RBRs. I call D* because I got a 750 code saying my service wasn't active, even though I could get all the other channels fine. The CSR did something which didn't work and transferred me to tech support.

Waiting for that transfer, HD came back on all locals, including OTA.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

digger16309 said:


> The same thing happened to me, even after 3 RBRs. I call D* because I got a 750 code saying my service wasn't active, even though I could get all the other channels fine. The CSR did something which didn't work and transferred me to tech support.
> 
> Waiting for that transfer, HD came back on all locals, including OTA.


Did you try re-running OTA setup or satellite setup?


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

The HD DVR does not recognize my 1080p TV. I am connected to a Sony v2500 Bravia set and have other devices that connect using 1080p without problems. It is connected over HDMI using v1.1. When I select the 1080p option the screen goes blank.

The one other part of the equation is that I also run component out to different connector on the set-- this was done as a backup way-back in the early HR20 days when HDMI synch bugs were being worked out. But I never actually use this input on the set.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Got home after a long day of work, and spent the next few hours dealing with finding out information on how to fix all the issues. The box was dead when I turned it on, so I did a RBR like several weeks ago. So far, the issues I had are:

1. Lost OTA. Had to set those up again.
2. Lost eSata. Set that up again requiring another restart.
3. Had the resolution issue. Set those back up.
4. Lost internet connection. Reset network connection.
5. Lost channel favorites. Set those up.

Still looking around to see what else might need tweaking. I don't know if I'm the aberration or not, but this update was really a bear, and ruined my planned evening viewing. At least I didn't lose recordings.


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Had an oddity at about 5:40PM EDT today. Had my HR21-700 running on local news (AM21) and all was fine. Got a phone call, went upstairs for about 5 minutes to answer a question and when I came back downstairs, the HR21-700 was in the middle of a reboot at the beginning of Screen 2 of 2. The machine was already on 0x290 CE and after the restart, the most recent download was 0x290 on Fri, 10/17 at 11:20PM so it doesn't appear to have been an update to x290 since it was already at the level. It seems to be running fine from what I have seen. My other HR21-700 which was also at 0x290 was not affected. Rather odd as I have never seen an unplanned reset on either machine. Thought I would record it since it appeared to have happened in the midst of the NR rollout. FYI.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

rsonnens said:


> The HD DVR does not recognize my 1080p TV. I am connected to a Sony v2500 Bravia set and have other devices that connect using 1080p without problems. It is connected over HDMI using v1.1. When I select the 1080p option the screen goes blank.


OK, my own answer...perhaps. My set does not support 24 hertz input. They need to rename this option if it is only for 24 hertz sets.


----------



## wmccain (Jan 9, 2006)

The on-screen message that came with this release says that you can now "enter letters the same ways as a on cellphone". Unfortunately, I do not have a cellphone and I have been unable to find any further explanation.

With a normal telephone, a traditional way that letters are entered (with, for example, voice-response units) is to enter two digits for each letter. The first digit is the one with multiple letters (on the telephone keypad), the second digit is the position of the letter on its key. For eacmple "21" is "A", "22" is "B" and "23" is "C".

Is this what they have in mind?

William C. McCain
Palo Alto, California


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

ARGGGHHHHH!!!!!

ALL OF MY PRIORITIZER ENTRIES ARE GONE! TODO LIST EMPTY!

worst release ever


----------



## sailjr (Jan 30, 2007)

After numerous RBR's my esata drive is not being found. Any suggestions?


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

sailjr said:


> After numerous RBR's my esata drive is not being found. Any suggestions?


Not sure what model you have, but I power cycled mine and did a menu restart.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

wmccain said:


> With a normal telephone, a traditional way that letters are entered (with, for example, voice-response units) is to enter two digits for each letter. The first digit is the one with multiple letters (on the telephone keypad), the second digit is the position of the letter on its key. For eacmple "21" is "A", "22" is "B" and "23" is "C".
> 
> Is this what they have in mind?


What they are referring to is something that some call Tripple Tap. If you look at your remote keypad or a touch tone phone you will see the letters and numbers. For A you hit 2 for B you hit 22 for C you hit 222 for D you hit 3 for E you hit 33 etc. First hit on a number registers the first letter second the second and so on.

Hopefully one day they will implement T9 which may work even better. http://www.t9.com/


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I had 0x0290 loaded on all four of my HRs from last weekend's CE. My wife was watching a pre-recorded show on one of the HR20s and it forced a reboot on her in the middle of playback. This should have not have hppened as it already was at 0x0290.

Report # 20081021-3F89


Bob


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I had a call from my daughter who has an HR21-100 and an HR21-200. Both boxes hung after downloading sat info was complete. She RBR both and one came back to life (HR21-200) but it lost the MPG4 locals. The HR21-100 needed a power off and restore, but that did not bring it back. An additional RBR was need ed to restore service. Once the boot was complete, everything was fine on that unit. The -100 did not lose locals like the -200.


Bob


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rsonnens said:


> The HD DVR does not recognize my 1080p TV. I am connected to a Sony v2500 Bravia set and have other devices that connect using 1080p without problems. It is connected over HDMI using v1.1. When I select the 1080p option the screen goes blank.
> 
> The one other part of the equation is that I also run component out to different connector on the set-- this was done as a backup way-back in the early HR20 days when HDMI synch bugs were being worked out. But I never actually use this input on the set.


The big problem is too many TVs do not support all the 1080p modes they are required to if they claim 1080p. The HR2x can only output 1080p24 or fall back to 1080i.

So DIRECTV had to build in extra user tests to verify correct 1080p operation.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:



> I don't know about that, Michael.
> 
> I have 2 R15-300's. One gets the lastest CE every time. One is left on the National Release.
> 
> ...


Showcase downloads have almost nothing to do with firmware version. (Yeah, there is a tiny correlation, basically enabling showcases.)

Showcases have more to do with when your DVR tuners are ready and available to receive showcase downloads and what is available to download at those times.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

.. and now we can move on to the regularly scheduled discussion thread ..

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143188


----------

